# Old Boulevard Boys 1962-64



## Tim Smith (Nov 14, 2005)

(==D)Hi,
I found an old school photo and passed it to Ray Gott and Robin Rainbow. Its now got about a bit more but we would like any of the old boys who were at Boulevard in them years to get in touch please.


----------



## John Travis Whitehead (Oct 14, 2010)

*Old Boulevard Boy*

I was at the college in 1962, boarded at the Merchant Navy Hotel, great days and very social.


----------



## Tim Smith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Reunion*

Held a reunion of old class mates in wakefield. 10 from our year and 1 from previous year. enjoyable and probably do it again next year if anyone interested.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

At the risk of repeating myself (I frequently do) I was at the Boulevard Nautical Schoolfrom 1956 -1958 plus tickets after that, I haven't been back in 35 years.
Yours aye,

slick


----------

